# Driving in military uniform?



## Atdalton (May 30, 2017)

If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There is no dress code, so you can wear anything.
Might be a little weird, but nothing wrong with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Its only o.k. if you jump out, open passenger door and salute as they exit.



Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Will you be A.W.O.L. if you return late from lunch ?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Norfolk? Nothing weird about that.

How the hell do you have time to Uber on your lunch break? You must be an officer. (Edit) Sir.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Norfolk? Nothing weird about that.
> 
> How the hell do you have time to Uber on your lunch break? You must be an officer. (Edit) Sir.


Things are more relaxed since Trump took over. Long lunches are permitted.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Technically, Active Duty members are not supposed to go out in public/off post in uniform. Not sure if there's an actual regulation regarding it or if was post/command decision.

But now you get into a different matter. You are working for someone else, as a civilian, in military uniform. That's like going to work as a bouncer at a club and you wear your military gear while doing so.


To Uber, it probably doesn't matter but to the Military? It just might.

Does your chain of command know you do Uber? Do they know you do Uber during lunch? Since when did yall have enough time to eat lunch and drive Uber when in active duty? I was chowing down and taking a nap for my lunch breaks....

If your chain of command is aware of your Ubering, it's best to probably ask them if this is acceptable by Military standards. The last thing you want is to pick up a CSM (Or whatever the Navy Equivalent would be) and be in full uniform. That's not the call I want to get from my Company Commander the next day. The entire platoon would get smoked for half a day, at best....

...but I was an 11Bravo, there may be different standards for POGs in the Motor Pool


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


I was in the navy, no way would I drive uber in uniform.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


As usual , always ask your superior.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The question I have is does wearing your uniform help with tips or flirting with cute passengers?  If so, sign me up!


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

No, you cannot wear your military uniform during private employment. Doing so would be in violation of NAVPERS 15665I, Chapter 1, Section 3.b.1.b.


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Is this a jerry Springer guest?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> No, you cannot wear your military uniform during private employment. Doing so would be in violation of NAVPERS 15665I, Chapter 1, Section 3.b.1.b.


He's correct. I was curious and looked it up. You're probably OK if your superior officer has given his OK. In that case, it's his responsibility, not yours. However, the passage is quite clear in the Jan 1998, NAVPERS 15665I, unless it's been updated.

_b. Title 10, U.S. Code, Sec. 772 (e) states "The President, in Executive Order 10554 of 18 August 1954, delegated to the Secretary of Defense the authority to prescribe regulations under which persons not on active duty who served honorably in the Navy in time of war may wear uniforms." The following excerpts from DOD Instruction 1334.1 of 11 August 1969 outline these instructions and prescribe limitations for members of the Armed Forces.
(1) Members of the Armed Forces (including retired members and members of reserve components). Wearing of uniforms is prohibited under any of the following circumstances:
(b) During or in connection with political activities,* private employment or commercial interest, that imply official sponsorship of the activity or interest. *_​


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Who cares what Navy rules you break. Just do it. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Who cares what Navy rules you break. Just do it. What's the worst that can happen?


I'm pretty sure that the USNAVY no longer allows Keelhauling, punishment by dragging through the water under the keel of a ship, either across the width or from bow to stern.  Think of it as waterboarding on steroids.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


IT IS DEFINATELY AN UCMJ ARTICLE 134 VIOLATION. WHAT THE F**CK ARE YOU THINKING?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> IT IS DEFINATELY AN UCMJ ARTICLE 134 VIOLATION. WHAT THE F**CK ARE YOU THINKING?


I have the solution  No rules about wearing navy uniforms from another country or century while Ubering!








Remember to wear the sword for dealing with "unruly" PAX  who do not tip.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Maven said:


> I have the solution  No rules about wearing navy uniforms from another country or century while Ubering!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally legal LOL


----------



## Justin derousse (Feb 27, 2018)

For Army AR 670-1 clearly states 

k. Wearing Army uniforms is prohibited in the following situations:
(1) In connection with the furtherance of any political or commercial interests, or when engaged in off-duty civilian employment.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Why are all these old threads getting resurrected?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It's the similar thread options coming up below. 
I don't like it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, Active Duty members are not supposed to go out in public/off post in uniform. Not sure if there's an actual regulation regarding it or if was post/command decision.
> 
> But now you get into a different matter. You are working for someone else, as a civilian, in military uniform. That's like going to work as a bouncer at a club and you wear your military gear while doing so.
> 
> ...


I was in the Navy, and if I were in your situation, I wouldn't.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, Active Duty members are not supposed to go out in public/off post in uniform. Not sure if there's an actual regulation regarding it or if was post/command decision.
> 
> But now you get into a different matter. You are working for someone else, as a civilian, in military uniform. That's like going to work as a bouncer at a club and you wear your military gear while doing so.
> 
> ...


In other words, you wouldn't tip him, and otherwise I don't care.



Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Just saw the movie Dunkirk, which puts things in perspective. Nobody who matters cares.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's the similar thread options coming up below.
> I don't like it.


I'm still not sure...butt....

I find it competes for space...

when I try to post or read...8>O

Maybe they could implement it better...

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dropking said:


> In other words, you wouldn't tip him, and otherwise I don't care.
> 
> Just saw the movie Dunkirk, which puts things in perspective. Nobody who matters cares.


I probably wouldn't tip him because as prior service active duty, I know how badly I smelled by mid day but chances are, the OP was a pog if he has the time to consider driving Uber during lunch .


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

Nah bro, if you have time to Uber on your lunch break, then you have time to put on a civilian clothing.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

SwoldieR408 said:


> Nah bro, if you have time to Uber on your lunch break, then you have time to put on a civilian clothing.


Eggs ackley. How long does it take to don some civvies?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> No, you cannot wear your military uniform during private employment. Doing so would be in violation of NAVPERS 15665I, Chapter 1, Section 3.b.1.b.


I knew you couldn't do it but i couldn't quote the reg.

Thanks for saving me from looking it up.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


Uber does not require that you change, but you would be wise to consult your military superiors regarding relevant regulations. Thank you for your service to our great nation, and thank you for being an Uber superstar.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Atdalton said:


> If I'm on my lunch break, do I need to change out of my NWUs or can I just stay in them?


We aren't paying you enough?

You may end up getting whacked by a radical extremist. Be careful.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We aren't paying you enough?
> 
> You may end up getting whacked by a radical extremist. Be careful.


<--- shot twice and i ran over an IED while driving a patrol, lost a leg...

I have 2 oak leaves on my purple heart.

Strictly speaking... Right now uber is paying way less than the army after counting expenses in many markets.

Don't know why your bothering with uber to be honest.

But god bless and thank you for your service.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> <--- shot twice and i ran over an IED while driving a patrol, lost a leg...
> 
> I have 2 oak leaves on my purple heart.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SIR...!

For your sacrifice...8>)

The monkey bows...

and







salutes you...!

Rakos


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

When I was on active duty in the early 70s, we were told to NOT wear our uniforms in public because people were spitting on us.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> When I was on active duty in the early 70s, we were told to NOT wear our uniforms in public because people were spitting on us.


That was such a messed up time. I get people protesting and what not, but never is it the troops, who did nothing but answer their nations call (some against their own preferences), fault. Protesting is their right, but spitting on the troops is not.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Gilby said:


> When I was on active duty in the early 70s, we were told to NOT wear our uniforms in public because people were spitting on us.


That's sickening...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's sickening...


Yup. I am a libertarian and by definition anti-war. But I hold Respect very highly as a personal ideal and it is Disrespectful to blame the soldiers for decisions corrupt politicians made.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's sickening...


It's also a myth that Vietnam Vets were spat upon by anti-war protesters.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It's also a myth that Vietnam Vets were spat upon by anti-war protesters.


You know this how? Are you a veteran or a protester?

No one ever spit at me or called me a "baby-killer" but we were advised not to travel in uniform. The airlines at that time gave a discount to military personnel who wore the uniform, but the Air Force specifically told us not to wear our uniform while traveling on the airlines because of the anti-war protesters. So we paid full fare.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gilby said:


> No one ever spit at me or called me a "baby-killer"


Thank you for making my point for me... and for your service.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> You know this how? Are you a veteran or a protester?
> 
> No one ever spit at me or called me a "baby-killer" but we were advised not to travel in uniform. The airlines at that time gave a discount to military personnel who wore the uniform, but the Air Force specifically told us not to wear our uniform while traveling on the airlines because of the anti-war protesters. So we paid full fare.


Gilby you seem like a nice guy. Considering PM-ing me if you're ever out and about in Madison for whatever reason...I'll buy you coffee/lunch.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gilby said:


> You know this how? Are you a veteran or a protester?
> 
> No one ever spit at me or called me a "baby-killer" but we were advised not to travel in uniform. The airlines at that time gave a discount to military personnel who wore the uniform, but the Air Force specifically told us not to wear our uniform while traveling on the airlines because of the anti-war protesters. So we paid full fare.


Lots of soldiers wear uniforms to travel these days. Only real excuse is if you are coming to/from deployment on R&R as you dont have civies to wear.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Thank you for making my point for me... and for your service.


My point was I didn't get spit at or heckled because I followed advice and wore civilian clothes when I traveled.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gilby said:


> My point was I didn't get spit at or heckled because I followed advice and wore civilian clothes when I traveled.


It's well established that the "protesters spitting on returning veterans" trope is an urban legend. You freely admit that you did not experience it. There are also no substantiated stories of it happening and even if it did happen as an isolated incident, it certainly was not commonplace in any way.

I don't doubt that you were told to dress in civvies while traveling. That's a different statement than "veterans were spat upon by anti-war protesters".


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Up until the protests started getting really nasty, servicemen and women almost always traveled in uniform. Airlines gave a discount if you were in uniform, but not if you were active duty but in civilian clothes. The services started to advise not wearing the uniform because of the severity of the protests, which in my opinion, DID include being spit at. Yes, I know the New York Times and Snopes call it a myth.

The following is from the Minneapolis Star Tribune:

In October 1967, Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter James Reston's front page article in the New York Times described his eyewitness account of protest behavior so vulgar that spitting was the least of the transgressions.

• Even Medal of Honor recipients were abused and "spat upon as 'monsters'," according to the head of the Congressional Medal of Honor Society, WWII medalist Thomas J. Kelly. Kelly recounted how about 200 anti-war protesters showed up one year to harass the Medal of Honor recipients at their annual dinner. WWII Medalist James Conners was unable to avoid a particularly obnoxious man yelling, "Killer, killer, killer." Conners decked him.

• Other spitting incidents were reported by Pulitzer Prize winners Max Frankel in the New York Times (November 1969) and Carl Bernstein in the Washington Post (May 1970).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For numerous personal accounts of veterans being spit on, go to http://www.military-money-matters.com/vietnam-veterans-spit-on-part-2.html#axzz58tDhbMoM


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Up until the protests started getting really nasty, servicemen and women almost always traveled in uniform. Airlines gave a discount if you were in uniform, but not if you were active duty but in civilian clothes. The services started to advise not wearing the uniform because of the severity of the protests, which in my opinion, DID include being spit at. Yes, I know the New York Times and Snopes call it a myth.
> 
> The following is from the Minneapolis Star Tribune:
> 
> ...


Did you actually read the link that you posted as proof? The author of the book it cites (Homecoming), Bob Greene, solicited stories about the treatment of veterans returning from Vietnam. He states in the book that he doubts the veracity of the stories (submitted between 1987 and 1988, btw) and that he received more letters from returning veterans who never witnessed any incidents of spitting than those who claimed to have witnessed it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll also add this...

The reason I hate the 'hippies spitting on Vietnam vets' trope so much is because it distracts from the truth-- which is that our Vietnam veterans were indeed spat upon by our government by being herded out of sight into an underfunded, incompetent and dysfunctional VA system to die early deaths. IMO, all vets should be able to see the doctor of their choice, free of charge for the rest of their lives. If we, as a country cannot make that financial commitment to our veterans, then the war we're contemplating isn't worth fighting. 

I've seen too many friends, mentors and loved ones wither away and die due to fallout from injuries and chemical exposure in Vietnam, coupled with inept VA care. Just recently, the VA was going to amputate my father in law's leg and gave him two years to live. We pooled our own resources and sent him to the Mayo Clinic, where they took one toe and said he could live for 20 more years, if he took care of himself. That's criminally negligent on the part of the VA, and quite frankly sickening. It's also meaningful, unlike some potential hippie saliva from ~40 years ago. 

My rant is over and I apologize for my part in derailing the thread.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am sure the vast majority of veterans have no need of VA services and have no contact with the Veterans Administration. And I am sure that by far, most Vietnam veterans encountered no protesters. Personally, all I encountered when I left active duty was indifference.

Your father-in-law's experience is dreadful. My own experience with the VA has been overwhelmingly positive, but my disability is relatively minor.


----------

